# "Chunking" with Michelin tires?



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Chunking, as in tread blocks coming off or Cupping as in lumpy tire wear? Front or rear?

Rob


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

The clunking that I am hearing sounds like a blown strut.. Is this the noise that you are talking about?? I notice it mostly when I am driving slow (under 25) on a rough road. and I also hear it in my parents neighborhood in the cracks between the pieces of concrete.. Please tell me this is the same noise because I am about to bite the bullet and buy 2 new front struts ($53.00 a side) and strut mounts.. The known problem in Lordstown is what I am referring to.. My car is after the vin cutoff number but before the cutoff date.. Service will not look at my car because I do not have a check engine light on and I even had GM customer care get involved and they called the dealership and talked to the service manager and he told them that I thought that I was doing some kind of survey and made me look like a dip ****.. The service manager did tell me that I would have to take my lowering springs off and have the factory ones put on for them to even look at my car.. The noise was there before I put the springs on and when I came in to the service dept I told them of the problem that I was having they looked in my car and saw no cel so they said that everything was a ok..


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The question is asking about CHUNKING......not CLUNKING.
Chunking is a phenomina related to tread blocks coming off the tire carcass.

Now, although off topic for this thread........I could remove the struts and upper mounts, heave them in the trash, start the car on jackstands, and the check engine light will never come on........struts aren't an engine.

Why don't you consider getting an opinion from a independent shop that does suspension work before proceeding?

BTW.....your dealer is staffed by uh, not so bright people......if they only fix things based on a light going on there isn't much getting serviced over there.

Rob


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Robby said:


> your dealer is staffed by uh, not so bright people......if they only fix things based on a light going on there isn't much getting serviced over there.


You would be correct sir...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Report this to the NHTSA. They really don't like tires coming apart. Yet another reason I won't purchase Michelins.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Yep, thats chunking allright.

Haven't seen tread blocks do that in years......I guess history IS doomed to repeat itself.

Rob


----------



## TD_Cruze (Jan 15, 2014)

obermd said:


> Report this to the NHTSA. They really don't like tires coming apart. Yet another reason I won't purchase Michelins.





70AARCUDA said:


> "*Chunking"* as if something (with rough teeth) had been 'biting' *chunks* of rubber off the tire...all the way across the tire face, not just on the edges. Some were small, others rather big. The guy at *Discount Tire*™ recognized the problem immediately, but *Michelin* told him "...tough shinola..." when he contacted them asking for adjustment authorization.


Just say the phrase "Tread Seperation", and the NHTSA will be all over it


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> SNIP - Michelin is NOT covering it under their KNOWN production problem *with truck tires*...bad rubber compound


Cuda is this on a truck? Don't tell me you entired the Baja with the cruze cause it looks like off road damage, at least in the pic which I know isn't yours but that's what that pic looks like. Another form of chunking takes place from contamination, and yet another from excessive wheel spin. Did your tire loose the block all the way to the cords?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Now you guys got me all paranoid. I'm going to go check my Michelin Defender tires which I have had on my car for about 20,000 miles.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

So since I am a dip **** and didn't read that it was Chunking and not Clunking, would you please take my vote of "yes on my 2012" off as it is giving your poll incorrect stats. Sorry about that.. 

But I do not have the chunking in my tires, I believe they are some of the best tires that I have had on a vehicle.. I would honestly buy another set of them when the factory ones wear out.. I am at 62K now and still have 5/32 IIRC..


----------



## 2014LT1 (Jan 16, 2014)

There are a few factors that can cause chunking, many of them are user error. Michelin would have to have many complaints about the exact same tire (model/size/production date/etc) before they will conclude there was a manufacturing problem. Michelin makes the best tires on the road as far as I am concerned. I run a tire shop and see the least amount of production problems with them. Continental, on the other hand, are complete junk. 

However, it wouldn't hurt to call Michelin directly and they might send you a discount or something for new ones. They aren't going to give you 100% free though, you always have to pay for the amount of tread you used.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

obermd said:


> Yet another reason I won't purchase Michelins.


I haven't owned any Michelins other than their X-Ice winter tires, two sets of Xi2 and now two sets of the Xi3. I was extremely impressed with the Xi2 from a wear and durability standpoint. Time will tell if the Xi3 is worthy of the same praise, but so far so good... both our cars, my Cruze and her 3-Series, are wearing a brand new set installed late this fall.


----------



## F and J (Mar 16, 2013)

Michelin overall are excellent, do have some poorly rated tires, and the OEM Michelin Pilot HX MXM4 tires on my 2013 LTZ, are horrible. They are such hard rubber I don't doubt they will fall apart. Noisiest tires I have had on any vehicle. Only good on DRY pavement. Most would NEVER buy them again. See tire rack review...http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Michelin&tireModel=Pilot+HX+MXM4


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll check in April when my Michelin Xi3's aren't on 

Just kidding.. I inspected them when I took them off this fall. Still have 6/32 tread left with no gashes and 55,000 miles in... Excellent tire.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

F and J said:


> ...the OEM Michelin Pilot HX MXM4 tires on my 2013 LTZ, are horrible.... Most would NEVER buy them again. See tire rack review.


That paints a VERY clear picture - thanks for the link!

I suspect the OEM tire gets a lot of "corner cutting" to come in at a price lower than other tires competing for the General's business, and the business of other OEMs as well.

I guess Michelin are no different than any other company... the branding means nothing of the product quality, and individual products within the company vary greatly. Michelin DOES make some excellent tires, but I guess they make some stinkers, too.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey 'Cuda, got any pics of the concern as it relates to your particular tires? That would probably go a long way in showing people what to look for.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah those ding dang darn lowest bidder for a thrill ride off of course chunking , taught Michelin Tyres aren not any good .

Sup Canuc ..


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Robby said:


> BTW.....your dealer is staffed by uh, not so bright people......if they only fix things based on a light going on there isn't much getting serviced over there.
> 
> Rob


----------

